# Tea Party tries to rewrite history?



## Truthmatters

Wonk Room » The Tea Party Rewrites The Constitution


 W. Cleon Skousen (b. 1913-d. 2006), who in the past made outrageous claims about American slave children being freer than white non-slave children and once called Jamestown&#8217;s original settlers &#8220;communists"


----------



## CrusaderFrank

The kids are struggling because our Progressive Educational system makes sure they stay uninformed


----------



## Oddball

Good thing you posted some relevant paragraphs and your own thoughts on the matter, rather than just throwing  out a link to some dippy leftloon blog!


----------



## Truthmatters

who is it that fights to strip our schools on money evey chance they get?

Any money for schools the right calls "throwing money at the problem"


----------



## Oddball

Who is it that claims people who want competition and accountability in gubmint schools "hate education"?

Idjit.


----------



## Wiseacre

I read the link in it's entirety and saw nothing whasoever about rewriting the constitution.    

The sad fact is that a sizeable number of Americans do not know the history of their own country.   I've seen many from both the left and right make erroneous statements, and both sides are actively trying to shall we say manipulate the ecucation system to their own agendas.   This isn't really a partisan issue, it's a national one, basically our education system sucks.   And yes, throwing money at it does not help.   We've been doing that for what 30-40 years and our kids are no better educated relative to the rest of the world.


----------



## Truthmatters

Glen Beck has praised the center&#8217;s founder, W. Cleon Skousen (b. 1913-d. 2006), who in the past made outrageous claims about American slave children being freer than white non-slave children and once called Jamestown&#8217;s original settlers &#8220;communists.&#8221;

&#8220;It&#8217;s indoctrination, not education. They&#8217;re so far from the mainstream of constitutional thought that they are completely indefensible,&#8221; said Doug Kendall, director of the Constitutional Accountability Center in Washington, D.C


----------



## California Girl

The left rewrite history and the septic tank brain of TruthDon'tMatter high fives them. 

Partisan hack.


----------



## Sallow

Oddball said:


> Who is it that claims people *who want competition and accountability in gubmint schools *"hate education"?
> 
> Idjit.



That really takes the cake.

And it usually means that the communities that really need the funding..doesn't get it.

Which perpetuates the cycle of poverty...forever.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

This is typical of conservative reactionaryism: unhappy and fearful of the present and future they attempt to recreate and hide in the past. 



> We cannot let our history be rewritten along partisan lines. It will come at the cost of our nations children understanding of their countrys past. In the end, the actions of Tea Party activists show that they are seeking to distort the very same document they claim to be protecting.



There cant be an understanding of the Constitution and its meaning without studying the Supreme Court rulings that interpret and define the actual meaning of the Constitution. 

Whats remarkable about the TPM is they teach the Constitution as if _Marbury_ and the subsequent 200 years of Constitutional case law never happened. Consequently they teach an inaccurate version of the Founding Document, an understanding that conforms to partisan politics, not the law.


----------



## Sallow

Wiseacre said:


> I read the link in it's entirety and saw nothing whasoever about rewriting the constitution.
> 
> The sad fact is that a sizeable number of Americans do not know the history of their own country.   I've seen many from both the left and right make erroneous statements, and both sides are actively trying to shall we say manipulate the ecucation system to their own agendas.   This isn't really a partisan issue, it's a national one,* basically our education system sucks*.   And yes, throwing money at it does not help.   We've been doing that for what 30-40 years and our kids are no better educated relative to the rest of the world.



Using what metric, exactly?


----------



## Truthmatters

spot on Mr Jones.


They live in a fantasy world and want their history retooled to fit their fantasy world


----------



## Truthmatters

California Girl said:


> The left rewrite history and the septic tank brain of TruthDon'tMatter high fives them.
> 
> Partisan hack.



Good afternoon sunshine.

Remember to take your vitamins.

They will keep your mind and body sharp.


----------



## California Girl

Sallow said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who is it that claims people *who want competition and accountability in gubmint schools *"hate education"?
> 
> Idjit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That really takes the cake.
> 
> And it usually means that the communities that really need the funding..doesn't get it.
> 
> Which perpetuates the cycle of poverty...forever.
Click to expand...


Actually, it doesn't. The liberal response to an issue is to throw more money at it. It is not the lack of funding that perpetuates poverty. It is throwing yet more money at it that actually does the damage. Money does not cure poverty. Education - properly targeted - does. 

It is the principle of 'buy a man a fish and feed him for a day' over 'teach him to fish and feed him for a lifetime'. 

Same principle, different problem. Want proof? Look at Europe, where they have tried the 'throw money at it' for decades. What have they achieved? A generation who thinks they are entitled to welfare and handouts. Do we really want to do that kind of damage to our own citizens?


----------



## percysunshine

The linked article is long on pablum and absent of fact.


----------



## California Girl

Truthmatters said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> The left rewrite history and the septic tank brain of TruthDon'tMatter high fives them.
> 
> Partisan hack.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good afternoon sunshine.
> 
> Remember to take your vitamins.
> 
> They will keep your mind and body sharp.
Click to expand...


Worry more about your own mental agility, septic. You're the one who needs to exercise whatever modicum of intellect may have survived the shit you keep piling into your head. Mind your own fucking business about my life. 

Hack.


----------



## Rinata

California Girl said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> The left rewrite history and the septic tank brain of TruthDon'tMatter high fives them.
> 
> Partisan hack.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good afternoon sunshine.
> 
> Remember to take your vitamins.
> 
> They will keep your mind and body sharp.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Worry more about your own mental agility, septic. You're the one who needs to exercise whatever modicum of intellect may have survived the shit you keep piling into your head. Mind your own fucking business about my life. Hack.
Click to expand...


You still haven't gotten over yourself??? Nobody cares about your boring life.


----------



## Two Thumbs

Sallow said:


> Wiseacre said:
> 
> 
> 
> I read the link in it's entirety and saw nothing whasoever about rewriting the constitution.
> 
> The sad fact is that a sizeable number of Americans do not know the history of their own country.   I've seen many from both the left and right make erroneous statements, and both sides are actively trying to shall we say manipulate the ecucation system to their own agendas.   This isn't really a partisan issue, it's a national one,* basically our education system sucks*.   And yes, throwing money at it does not help.   We've been doing that for what 30-40 years and our kids are no better educated relative to the rest of the world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Using what metric, exactly?
Click to expand...


U.S. Falls In World Education Rankings, Rated 'Average'

Even that shit stain of a site knows our education sucks.

There is very little true history taught or FDR's reign would be listed as a warning to future generations of tyranny.


----------



## California Girl

Rinata said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good afternoon sunshine.
> 
> Remember to take your vitamins.
> 
> They will keep your mind and body sharp.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Worry more about your own mental agility, septic. You're the one who needs to exercise whatever modicum of intellect may have survived the shit you keep piling into your head. Mind your own fucking business about my life. Hack.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You still haven't gotten over yourself??? Nobody cares about your boring life.
Click to expand...


Fuck off, fat girl.


----------



## Sallow

Two Thumbs said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wiseacre said:
> 
> 
> 
> I read the link in it's entirety and saw nothing whasoever about rewriting the constitution.
> 
> The sad fact is that a sizeable number of Americans do not know the history of their own country.   I've seen many from both the left and right make erroneous statements, and both sides are actively trying to shall we say manipulate the ecucation system to their own agendas.   This isn't really a partisan issue, it's a national one,* basically our education system sucks*.   And yes, throwing money at it does not help.   We've been doing that for what 30-40 years and our kids are no better educated relative to the rest of the world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Using what metric, exactly?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> U.S. Falls In World Education Rankings, Rated 'Average'
> 
> Even that shit stain of a site knows our education sucks.
> 
> There is very little true history taught or FDR's reign would be listed as a warning to future generations of tyranny.
Click to expand...


Your own article says "Average". But this is why I asked about which metric. Which country would you compare with this one? In terms of immigration..the only one that even comes close is France. And even then..they don't have the sort of immigration we did and do. Additionally..they didn't have a slave trade which mutated into a sort of aparthied up until the 1960s or so..which was a big factor in perpetuating the type of poverty we have today.

Given the circumstances and challenges the education system has to deal with in this country..it's fared pretty well.


----------



## Truthmatters

California Girl said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> The left rewrite history and the septic tank brain of TruthDon'tMatter high fives them.
> 
> Partisan hack.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good afternoon sunshine.
> 
> Remember to take your vitamins.
> 
> They will keep your mind and body sharp.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Worry more about your own mental agility, septic. You're the one who needs to exercise whatever modicum of intellect may have survived the shit you keep piling into your head. Mind your own fucking business about my life.
> 
> Hack.
Click to expand...




Awwh someones a little grumpy this afternoon.

Its OK sweetie we all have our bad days.

Smile and know I love you.


----------



## Wiseacre

From the link, considering how much we pay for each child's education relative to the other countries, this qualifies as "sucks".   At least IMHO.



The three-yearly OECD Programme for International Student Assessment (PISA) report, which compares the knowledge and skills of 15-year-olds in 70 countries around the world, ranked the United States 14th out of 34 OECD countries for reading skills, 17th for science and a below-average 25th for mathematics.


----------



## Sallow

California Girl said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who is it that claims people *who want competition and accountability in gubmint schools *"hate education"?
> 
> Idjit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That really takes the cake.
> 
> And it usually means that the communities that really need the funding..doesn't get it.
> 
> Which perpetuates the cycle of poverty...forever.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, it doesn't. The liberal response to an issue is to throw more money at it. It is not the lack of funding that perpetuates poverty. It is throwing yet more money at it that actually does the damage. Money does not cure poverty. Education - properly targeted - does.
> 
> It is the principle of 'buy a man a fish and feed him for a day' over 'teach him to fish and feed him for a lifetime'.
> 
> Same principle, different problem. Want proof? Look at Europe, where they have tried the 'throw money at it' for decades. What have they achieved? A generation who thinks they are entitled to welfare and handouts. Do we really want to do that kind of damage to our own citizens?
Click to expand...


Several overly simplistic points with a cliche in it does not a valid response make.

And when "looking" at Europe..which Europe?

Europeans from France, Germany and England are some of the hardest working indivduals on the planet. Greece? Not so much.


----------



## Sallow

Wiseacre said:


> From the link, considering how much we pay for each child's education relative to the other countries, this qualifies as "sucks".   At least IMHO.
> 
> 
> 
> The three-yearly OECD Programme for International Student Assessment (PISA) report, which compares the knowledge and skills of 15-year-olds in 70 countries around the world, ranked the United States 14th out of 34 OECD countries for reading skills, 17th for science and a below-average 25th for mathematics.



And in how many of those countries to they multi-cultural cities flush with new immigrants? Who don't speak the language? Thats the trouble with some of these "studies". They aggregate test scores with out any proper context and hold them up as an unflappable metric.


----------



## daveman

When the Left stops holding up Howard Zinn as an historian, then they can complain about rewriting history.


----------



## California Girl

Sallow said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> That really takes the cake.
> 
> And it usually means that the communities that really need the funding..doesn't get it.
> 
> Which perpetuates the cycle of poverty...forever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, it doesn't. The liberal response to an issue is to throw more money at it. It is not the lack of funding that perpetuates poverty. It is throwing yet more money at it that actually does the damage. Money does not cure poverty. Education - properly targeted - does.
> 
> It is the principle of 'buy a man a fish and feed him for a day' over 'teach him to fish and feed him for a lifetime'.
> 
> Same principle, different problem. Want proof? Look at Europe, where they have tried the 'throw money at it' for decades. What have they achieved? A generation who thinks they are entitled to welfare and handouts. Do we really want to do that kind of damage to our own citizens?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Several overly simplistic points with a cliche in it does not a valid response make.
> 
> And when "looking" at Europe..which Europe?
> 
> Europeans from France, Germany and England are some of the hardest working indivduals on the planet. Greece? Not so much.
Click to expand...


France, Germany and England are some of the what?  Yea... right. I know at least two of those countries very, very well... and I am fond of both... but 'the hardest working'? That's just not true. 

What I said is backed up by evidence. EU countries are desperately scrabbling to get away from the welfare mentality that has become ingrained in their cultures. Britain's welfare state has all but collapsed... and the IMF agrees that the British coalition government's austerity measures are vital to save their economy.


----------



## Truthmatters

the right seems to think the miliatry cant survive without giving it ever increasing amounts of money yet they expect education to do it will less and less.


Why do they not consider it "throwing money at the problem" when its the military?


----------



## boedicca

daveman said:


> When the Left stops holding up Howard Zinn as an historian, then they can complain about rewriting history.




Bada Bing.


----------



## daveman

Truthmatters said:


> the right seems to think the miliatry cant survive without giving it ever increasing amounts of money yet they expect education to do it will less and less.
> 
> 
> Why do they not consider it "throwing money at the problem" when its the military?



Because the military is not run by the left; therefore, it gets results.


----------



## daveman

boedicca said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> When the Left stops holding up Howard Zinn as an historian, then they can complain about rewriting history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bada Bing.
Click to expand...

Read some of the comments on that page.  Frightening.  What reason does an English Language Arts teacher have to indoctrinate students with leftist bullshit?


----------



## boedicca

daveman said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> When the Left stops holding up Howard Zinn as an historian, then they can complain about rewriting history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bada Bing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Read some of the comments on that page.  Frightening.  What reason does an English Language Arts teacher have to indoctrinate students with leftist bullshit?
Click to expand...



The English Language Arts thing is just a pretext to conduct leftwing indoctrination.


----------



## Truthmatters

daveman said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> the right seems to think the miliatry cant survive without giving it ever increasing amounts of money yet they expect education to do it will less and less.
> 
> 
> Why do they not consider it "throwing money at the problem" when its the military?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because the military is not run by the left; therefore, it gets results.
Click to expand...


what nonsense.


So you claim the miltary never wastes money?


----------



## Charles_Main

Truthmatters said:


> who is it that fights to strip our schools on money evey chance they get?
> 
> Any money for schools the right calls "throwing money at the problem"



Well what do you call it when you spend Millions on schools and no matter how much you spend, your kids still do poorly on tests compared to countries that spend way less pure pupil. It is real easy to sit back and be like, I am for the kids cause I support spending more money on them. It is another thing to understand that it is not just a matter of spending more money on the problem. The money needs to be spent in the right way, and not used simply to reward unions.

I'll Make you a deal. Ill agree right now to spending 25% more on Education in this country, starting today. If you agree that we outlaw the practice of Tenure in any Publicly funded school. Deal?


----------



## Charles_Main

Truthmatters said:


> Wonk Room » The Tea Party Rewrites The Constitution
> 
> 
> W. Cleon Skousen (b. 1913-d. 2006), who in the past made outrageous claims about American slave children being freer than white non-slave children and once called Jamestowns original settlers communists"



ROFLMAO when I saw the title of this thread I assumed you had decided to finally admit just how full of shit you were.


----------



## Truthmatters

Because you have for decades refused any money that will improve our schools


----------



## Truthmatters

Charles_Main said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wonk Room » The Tea Party Rewrites The Constitution
> 
> 
> W. Cleon Skousen (b. 1913-d. 2006), who in the past made outrageous claims about American slave children being freer than white non-slave children and once called Jamestowns original settlers communists"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ROFLMAO when I saw the title of this thread I assumed you had decided to finally admit just how full of shit you were.
Click to expand...


I did not title it that, I titled TP not TM


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

> Because the military is not run by the left; therefore, it gets results.



You realize this makes no sense whatsoever. 

But at least youre consistent.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Truthmatters said:


> who is it that fights to strip our schools on money evey chance they get?
> 
> Any money for schools the right calls "throwing money at the problem"



3/4 of US High schoolers can't name three Founding Fathers even if you spotted them John Adams; money is not the problem. It's Progressive sabotage of the educational system


----------



## California Girl

Truthmatters said:


> Charles_Main said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wonk Room » The Tea Party Rewrites The Constitution
> 
> 
> W. Cleon Skousen (b. 1913-d. 2006), who in the past made outrageous claims about American slave children being freer than white non-slave children and once called Jamestowns original settlers communists"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ROFLMAO when I saw the title of this thread I assumed you had decided to finally admit just how full of shit you were.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I did not title it that, I titled TP not TM
Click to expand...


But the new title is more accurate.... and more honest than yours.


----------



## Dot Com

Parents working longer hours AND for less money plays no part whatsoever right? el oh el. Thank big biz for that. The schools can educate but cannot raise children.


----------



## Truthmatters

California Girl said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Charles_Main said:
> 
> 
> 
> ROFLMAO when I saw the title of this thread I assumed you had decided to finally admit just how full of shit you were.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did not title it that, I titled TP not TM
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But the new title is more accurate.... and more honest than yours.
Click to expand...


where did I try to rewrite history?


----------



## Truthmatters

CrusaderFrank said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> who is it that fights to strip our schools on money evey chance they get?
> 
> Any money for schools the right calls "throwing money at the problem"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3/4 of US High schoolers can't name three Founding Fathers even if you spotted them John Adams; money is not the problem. It's Progressive sabotage of the educational system
Click to expand...


Please tell me how it benifits the left to have kids unschooled?

You see it doesnt.

The only group that benifits from our kids being poorly educated is the same people who benifited from this economic mess.


----------



## Soggy in NOLA

Truthmatters said:


> who is it that fights to strip our schools on money evey chance they get?
> 
> Any money for schools the right calls "throwing money at the problem"



And who is it that year after year after year after year throws more money at a school system that year after year after year after year get progressively worse, and  then claims that what they are doing is working and they just need more money to make it all better?


----------



## California Girl

Truthmatters said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> who is it that fights to strip our schools on money evey chance they get?
> 
> Any money for schools the right calls "throwing money at the problem"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3/4 of US High schoolers can't name three Founding Fathers even if you spotted them John Adams; money is not the problem. It's Progressive sabotage of the educational system
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Please tell me how it benifits the left to have kids unschooled?
> 
> You see it doesnt.
> 
> The only group that benifits from our kids being poorly educated is the same people who benifited from this economic mess.
Click to expand...


The issue is that your solution is to throw yet more money at the problem. That has never worked anywhere, for anything. It will not work now. 

Our solution is to make the money work better. That has worked before, and it can work here. If only fucking fools like you would get the fuck out of the way.

The problem with our education system is fools like you.


----------



## Soggy in NOLA

Truthmatters said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> who is it that fights to strip our schools on money evey chance they get?
> 
> Any money for schools the right calls "throwing money at the problem"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3/4 of US High schoolers can't name three Founding Fathers even if you spotted them John Adams; money is not the problem. It's Progressive sabotage of the educational system
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Please tell me how it benifits the left to have kids unschooled?
> 
> You see it doesnt.
> 
> The only group that benifits from our kids being poorly educated is the same people who benifited from this economic mess.
Click to expand...


The left needs uninformed nitwits... nobody with an ounce of sense and knowledge of the foundation of this country would follow the left.  Hence the dummies coming out of the left's un-education camps.


----------



## Soggy in NOLA

Hell, we've taken it to a whole new level here... we have Southern University at New Orleans which exists solely for the purpose of providing a college for the idiots coming out of the New Orleans Public School System.


----------



## daveman

boedicca said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bada Bing.
> 
> 
> 
> Read some of the comments on that page.  Frightening.  What reason does an English Language Arts teacher have to indoctrinate students with leftist bullshit?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The English Language Arts thing is just a pretext to conduct leftwing indoctrination.
Click to expand...


Apparently.  Remember when English class taught spelling, grammar, and writing?  Now it teaches about all the evil America has done in the name of capitalism.


----------



## Truthmatters

Funny that its the left who tries to fund public schools and its the right who tries to end them


----------



## daveman

Truthmatters said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> the right seems to think the miliatry cant survive without giving it ever increasing amounts of money yet they expect education to do it will less and less.
> 
> 
> Why do they not consider it "throwing money at the problem" when its the military?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because the military is not run by the left; therefore, it gets results.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> what nonsense.
Click to expand...

No, but I can understand why you would choose to feel that way.  It's easier lashing out than examining your beliefs.


Truthmatters said:


> So you claim the miltary never wastes money?



I claim nothing of the sort.  I claim the military gets better results with the money they're given than the education system does.


----------



## daveman

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Because the military is not run by the left; therefore, it gets results.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You realize this makes no sense whatsoever.
> 
> But at least youre consistent.
Click to expand...

Your refusal to accept a notion does not mean it's nonsense.  It means your mind is closed.


----------



## daveman

Truthmatters said:


> Funny that its the left who tries to fund public schools and its the right who tries to end them



Wrong.  The left funds teacher's unions.  The kids take a back seat to Democrat special interest groups.


----------



## California Girl

Truthmatters said:


> Funny that its the left who tries to fund public schools and its the right who tries to end them



At what point is the left going to realize that it is not lack of funds that is damaging our education system? There is enough money going into schools, it's just not being used to teach kids. Not rocket science, septic. Even you should be able to understand it.


----------



## Charles_Main

Truthmatters said:


> Because you have for decades refused any money that will improve our schools



First of all, I have never refused anyone money so stop blaming me.

Second, You failed to address the issue. You claim the problem is the right has blocked more money going to the schools. However you do not mention that we already spend more per student than most countries and a lot more per student than several of the counties who's students test better than ours.

You seem to be saying the answer is simply to spend more, even though time after time when we do spend more, we do not see improvements in our kids Tests scores.


----------



## Charles_Main

Truthmatters said:


> Charles_Main said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wonk Room » The Tea Party Rewrites The Constitution
> 
> 
> W. Cleon Skousen (b. 1913-d. 2006), who in the past made outrageous claims about American slave children being freer than white non-slave children and once called Jamestowns original settlers communists"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ROFLMAO when I saw the title of this thread I assumed you had decided to finally admit just how full of shit you were.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I did not title it that, I titled TP not TM
Click to expand...


Ah, some mod made a funny joke then.


----------



## Provocateur

Truthmatters said:


> the right seems to think the miliatry cant survive without giving it ever increasing amounts of money yet they expect education to do it will less and less.
> 
> 
> Why do they not consider it "throwing money at the problem" when its the military?



By less and less you mean more and more exponentially each year, right?  


Cons don't want to see education to become unfunded you stupid twit.  They want the money to go for actually educating the kids in academics, instead of paying for a top heavy system, bloated pensions plans, and throwing money at educational endeavors that are simply implemented to serve a progressive agenda.


----------



## percysunshine

Truthmatters said:


> Charles_Main said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wonk Room » The Tea Party Rewrites The Constitution
> 
> 
> W. Cleon Skousen (b. 1913-d. 2006), who in the past made outrageous claims about American slave children being freer than white non-slave children and once called Jamestowns original settlers communists"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ROFLMAO when I saw the title of this thread I assumed you had decided to finally admit just how full of shit you were.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I did not title it that, I titled TP not TM
Click to expand...


You are right. Even though you are unsafe at any speed, it is wrong to change a thread title from the original post.


----------



## Provocateur

Dot Com said:


> Parents working longer hours AND for less money plays no part whatsoever right? el oh el. Thank big biz for that. The schools can educate but cannot raise children.



Yes, feminism,  bra burning, affirmative action.  Liberal endeavors that wreaked havoc on our society.

Made woman feel inadequate to stay home with her kids and help with homework.  Forced men to give up their positions so that the woman fleeing the homes could have their "shot" in the workplace.

It's fabulous.  Kids are living in chaos.  

But, of course, all libs need is a little more money to make it all better, right?


----------



## Too Tall

Sallow said:


> Wiseacre said:
> 
> 
> 
> From the link, considering how much we pay for each child's education relative to the other countries, this qualifies as "sucks".   At least IMHO.
> 
> 
> 
> The three-yearly OECD Programme for International Student Assessment (PISA) report, which compares the knowledge and skills of 15-year-olds in 70 countries around the world, ranked the United States 14th out of 34 OECD countries for reading skills, 17th for science and a below-average 25th for mathematics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And in how many of those countries to they multi-cultural cities flush with new immigrants? Who don't speak the language? Thats the trouble with some of these "studies". They aggregate test scores with out any proper context and hold them up as an unflappable metric.
Click to expand...


Perhaps limiting US Immigration to the legal limits prescribed by law would help.  Of course that would require controlling our countries borders, but if anyone says that, they are labeled a racist.

I am tempted to look up the numbers, but I suggest that England and France have as big, if not a bigger immigration problem with Muslim immigrants.

BTW, I live in a community where 40% of the homeowners are Hispanic.  They have lots of kids and the kids speak very good English.


----------



## Too Tall

Truthmatters said:


> who is it that fights to strip our schools on money evey chance they get?
> 
> Any money for schools the right calls "throwing money at the problem"



That is what it is!



> According to Mr. Christie, New Jersey taxpayers are spending $22,000 per student in the Newark school system, yet less than a third of these students graduate, proving that more money isn't the answer to better performance. He favors more student choice is, which is why he's ramping up approvals for charter schools.



Do they have an immigrant problem in Newark?  I think not.


----------



## Oddball

Sallow said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who is it that claims people *who want competition and accountability in gubmint schools *"hate education"?
> 
> Idjit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That really takes the cake.
> 
> And it usually means that the communities that really need the funding..doesn't get it.
> 
> Which perpetuates the cycle of poverty...forever.
Click to expand...

We've thrown over $7 trillion a the "cycle of poverty" since LBJ's idiotic Great Society debacle, yet poverty and lack are as bad as ever!

As though that's supposed to be evidence that we need _*even more*_ of what has clearly failed?

Speaking of taking the cake....


----------



## daveman

Oddball said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who is it that claims people *who want competition and accountability in gubmint schools *"hate education"?
> 
> Idjit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That really takes the cake.
> 
> And it usually means that the communities that really need the funding..doesn't get it.
> 
> Which perpetuates the cycle of poverty...forever.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We've thrown over $7 trillion a the "cycle of poverty" since LBJ's idiotic Great Society debacle, yet poverty and lack are as bad as ever!
> 
> As though that's supposed to be evidence that we need _*even more*_ of what has clearly failed?
> 
> Speaking of taking the cake....
Click to expand...


----------



## Truthmatters

Provocateur said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> Parents working longer hours AND for less money plays no part whatsoever right? el oh el. Thank big biz for that. The schools can educate but cannot raise children.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, feminism,  bra burning, affirmative action.  Liberal endeavors that wreaked havoc on our society.
> 
> Made woman feel inadequate to stay home with her kids and help with homework.  Forced men to give up their positions so that the woman fleeing the homes could have their "shot" in the workplace.
> 
> It's fabulous.  Kids are living in chaos.
> 
> But, of course, all libs need is a little more money to make it all better, right?
Click to expand...


You forget there are more minorities and women that make up this country than people who share your outdated opinions about people deciding for them selves what their lives should be.

Its chaos for you when people share the same rights as you


----------



## daveman

Truthmatters said:


> You forget there are more minorities and women that make up this country than people who share your outdated opinions about people deciding for them selves what their lives should be.


The idea that people should decide for themselves what their lives should be is _outdated?!_

You just revealed a great deal about yourself.  And none of it's flattering.


----------



## California Girl

Truthmatters said:


> Provocateur said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> Parents working longer hours AND for less money plays no part whatsoever right? el oh el. Thank big biz for that. The schools can educate but cannot raise children.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, feminism,  bra burning, affirmative action.  Liberal endeavors that wreaked havoc on our society.
> 
> Made woman feel inadequate to stay home with her kids and help with homework.  Forced men to give up their positions so that the woman fleeing the homes could have their "shot" in the workplace.
> 
> It's fabulous.  Kids are living in chaos.
> 
> But, of course, all libs need is a little more money to make it all better, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You forget there are more minorities and women that make up this country than people who share your outdated opinions about people deciding for them selves what their lives should be.
> 
> Its chaos for you when people share the same rights as you
Click to expand...


So if the opinion that we should decide for ourselves what our lives should be, who did we elect to decide that for us? 

I must have been absent that day cuz I thought we were still 'endowed by our Creator with certain inalienable rights... such as life, liberty and the pursuit of happiness'.... when exactly did you decide to override the Constitution?


----------



## California Girl

daveman said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> You forget there are more minorities and women that make up this country than people who share your outdated opinions about people deciding for them selves what their lives should be.
> 
> 
> 
> The idea that people should decide for themselves what their lives should be is _outdated?!_
> 
> You just revealed a great deal about yourself.  And none of it's flattering.
Click to expand...


You noticed that too, huh? 

So, now we know the mindset of the left. They really do hate the Constitution. Hmmmm, that 'right to bear arms' is looking pretty damned useful.


----------



## daveman

California Girl said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> You forget there are more minorities and women that make up this country than people who share your outdated opinions about people deciding for them selves what their lives should be.
> 
> 
> 
> The idea that people should decide for themselves what their lives should be is _outdated?!_
> 
> You just revealed a great deal about yourself.  And none of it's flattering.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You noticed that too, huh?
> 
> So, now we know the mindset of the left. They really do hate the Constitution. Hmmmm, that 'right to bear arms' is looking pretty damned useful.
Click to expand...

Individualism frightens them.  Individuals think for themselves.  Individuals refuse to be placed in nice neat cubbyholes and have their opinions handed to them.  Individuals are incompatible with identity politics.  

That's why individualism frightens them.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

> I must have been absent that day cuz I thought we were still 'endowed by our Creator with certain inalienable rights... such as life, liberty and the pursuit of happiness'.... when exactly did you decide to override the Constitution?



I see no evidence of anyone overriding the Constitution. Every American is indeed entitled to live his live as he sees fit. The Constitution restricts the government from interfering in our personal lives. 

The problem arises when those  through legislative means  attempt to compel others live their lives a certain way.


----------



## California Girl

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> I must have been absent that day cuz I thought we were still 'endowed by our Creator with certain inalienable rights... such as life, liberty and the pursuit of happiness'.... when exactly did you decide to override the Constitution?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see no evidence of anyone overriding the Constitution. Every American is indeed entitled to live his live as he sees fit. The Constitution restricts the government from interfering in our personal lives.
> 
> The problem arises when those  through legislative means  attempt to compel others live their lives a certain way.
Click to expand...


You see no evidence? What about this evidence from truthmatters:



> You forget there are more minorities and women that make up this country than people who share your *outdated opinions about people deciding for them selves what their lives should be.*



That is in direct contradiction to the opening paragraph of the US Constitution. So, you may not see that as evidence, but it sure as hell is. 

Fuck off trying to destroy our Constitution.


----------



## Truthmatters

Truthmatters said:


> Provocateur said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> Parents working longer hours AND for less money plays no part whatsoever right? el oh el. Thank big biz for that. The schools can educate but cannot raise children.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, feminism,  bra burning, affirmative action.  Liberal endeavors that wreaked havoc on our society.
> 
> Made woman feel inadequate to stay home with her kids and help with homework.  Forced men to give up their positions so that the woman fleeing the homes could have their "shot" in the workplace.
> 
> It's fabulous.  Kids are living in chaos.
> 
> But, of course, all libs need is a little more money to make it all better, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You forget there are more minorities and women that make up this country than people who share your outdated opinions about people deciding for them selves what their lives should be.
> 
> Its chaos for you when people share the same rights as you
Click to expand...


Heres why I said what I said folks


----------



## daveman

Truthmatters said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Provocateur said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, feminism,  bra burning, affirmative action.  Liberal endeavors that wreaked havoc on our society.
> 
> Made woman feel inadequate to stay home with her kids and help with homework.  Forced men to give up their positions so that the woman fleeing the homes could have their "shot" in the workplace.
> 
> It's fabulous.  Kids are living in chaos.
> 
> But, of course, all libs need is a little more money to make it all better, right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You forget there are more minorities and women that make up this country than people who share your outdated opinions about people deciding for them selves what their lives should be.
> 
> Its chaos for you when people share the same rights as you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Heres why I said what I said folks
Click to expand...


Why do you think that the idea of people making their own life decisions is outdated?


----------



## California Girl

Truthmatters said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Provocateur said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, feminism,  bra burning, affirmative action.  Liberal endeavors that wreaked havoc on our society.
> 
> Made woman feel inadequate to stay home with her kids and help with homework.  Forced men to give up their positions so that the woman fleeing the homes could have their "shot" in the workplace.
> 
> It's fabulous.  Kids are living in chaos.
> 
> But, of course, all libs need is a little more money to make it all better, right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You forget there are more minorities and women that make up this country than people who share your outdated opinions about people deciding for them selves what their lives should be.
> 
> Its chaos for you when people share the same rights as you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Heres why I said what I said folks
Click to expand...


We know what you said. You said that the idea of people deciding their own lives is 'outdated'. 

Here is what the opening of the US Constitution says "We hold these truths to be self-evident, that all men are created equal, that they are endowed by their Creator with certain unalienable Rights, that among these are Life, Liberty and the pursuit of Happiness."

So why do you hate the Constitution?


----------



## Truthmatters

I think you better read it again once with your thinking hat on


----------



## California Girl

Truthmatters said:


> I think you better read it again once with your thinking hat on



I've read it. Several times. You are clearly saying that people making their own decisions in life is 'outdated' because there are more minorities and women than people who want to make their own decisions. 

Firstly, you insult minorities, and women (of which I am one), and by your statement about people making their own decisions being 'outdated', you go against the very document that founded this country. 

And, for the record, I know a good few minorities who would disagree with you. 

You are a fucking idiot.


----------



## Provocateur

TM:  Here is one of the problems conservatives have with the system:

http://www.star-telegram.com/2011/05...-finalist.html



> The Cobb County, Ga., school board announced Thursday night that Dallas Superintendent Michael Hinojosa is their lone finalist for their superintendent's vacancy.
> 
> Georgia state law requires a 14-day public comment period before the school board can finalize the hiring.
> 
> Hinojosa would be leaving a $328,000-a-year job that he has held for six years for one The Dallas Morning News reports has paid a $208,000-a-year base salary.



http://parentadvocates.org/niceconte...articleID=3860



> Dr. Mike Moses resigned from the Dallas ISD superintendent's job after July 1, 2004. Undoubtedly he chose that date because of the retirement benefits he will receive. In Texas an educator's retirement benefits are figured on his top three years of service. In this case, Moses' top three years were as the superintendent of the Dallas ISD. (His salary was the highest superintendent's salary in the nation even though there were eleven school districts in the country which were bigger than Dallas ISD.)* Moses' retirement benefits will amount to approximately $224,400 per year for the rest of his life.*




Are these people in it for the life long cash payout, or for the kids' sake?

How can you support this?  When they retire, the positions must be filled, those people will retire, and on and on.  How many "educators" do you think taxpayers must fund for over a quarter of a million plus a year for life?


----------



## Truthmatters

Yes, feminism, bra burning, affirmative action. Liberal endeavors that wreaked havoc on our society.

Made woman feel inadequate to stay home with her kids and help with homework. Forced men to give up their positions so that the woman fleeing the homes could have their "shot" in the workplace.

In response to this outdated way of him thinking of people deciding their own destiny I said this:




your outdated opinions about people deciding for them selves what their lives should be.

His outlook is outdated.

please take you hate hat off and put on you thinking cap


----------



## daveman

Truthmatters said:


> Yes, feminism, bra burning, affirmative action. Liberal endeavors that wreaked havoc on our society.
> 
> Made woman feel inadequate to stay home with her kids and help with homework. Forced men to give up their positions so that the woman fleeing the homes could have their "shot" in the workplace.
> 
> In response to this outdated way of him thinking of people deciding their own destiny I said this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> your outdated opinions about people deciding for them selves what their lives should be.
> 
> His outlook is outdated.
> 
> please take you hate hat off and put on you thinking cap


His outlook about people deciding for them selves (sic) what their lives should be?

You're not helping yourself here.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

daveman said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> You forget there are more minorities and women that make up this country than people who share your outdated opinions about people deciding for them selves what their lives should be.
> 
> Its chaos for you when people share the same rights as you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heres why I said what I said folks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do you think that the idea of people making their own life decisions is outdated?
Click to expand...


Because she's a moronic partisan hack who thinks she should decide everything for everyone.


----------



## Truthmatters

No you are merely spinning per usual.


----------



## Provocateur

Truthmatters said:


> Yes, feminism, bra burning, affirmative action. Liberal endeavors that wreaked havoc on our society.
> 
> Made woman feel inadequate to stay home with her kids and help with homework. Forced men to give up their positions so that the woman fleeing the homes could have their "shot" in the workplace.
> 
> In response to this outdated way of him thinking of people deciding their own destiny I said this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> your outdated opinions about people deciding for them selves what their lives should be.
> 
> His outlook is outdated.
> 
> please take you hate hat off and put on you thinking cap



Liberals should not have mocked women right out of the home where they were doing the most important job in the world...raising their children and helping them learn.

The feminazi bitches told women, you HAVE to be better than this...(YOU apparently were listening...) and women were shamed into entering the work place whether they wanted to or not.

Then, the poor men that had put in decades at a company are told move aside, we have a quota to fill.


By the way, I was speaking of the sexes in this affirmative action scenario, not the races, although it is impossible for a liberal such as yourself not to throw a race card whenever you can throw it whether appropriate or not.


My original post was a response to Dot Com who (like yourself seems to only post in knee jerk reactions) blamed big business.  He makes about as much sense as you.


----------



## Truthmatters

You have no right to deside for women what their life will be like.

They get to chose for themselves


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

> Liberals should not have mocked women right out of the home where they were doing the most important job in the world...raising their children and helping them learn.
> 
> The feminazi bitches told women, you HAVE to be better than this...(YOU apparently were listening...) and women were shamed into entering the work place whether they wanted to or not.
> 
> Then, the poor men that had put in decades at a company are told move aside, we have a quota to fill.
> 
> 
> By the way, I was speaking of the sexes in this affirmative action scneario, not the races, although it is impossible for a liberal such as yourself not to throw a race card whenever you can throw it whether appropriate or not.
> 
> 
> My original post was a response to Dot Com who (like yourself seems to only post in knee jerk reactions) blamed big business. He makes about as much sense as you.



Youve provided no documentation for the above. 



> feminazi bitches



Because you have zero credibility.


----------



## Truthmatters

the right doesnt like facts.

hell they spent days avoiding even telling what standard they use to determine what one is


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Truthmatters said:


> You have no right to deside for women what their life will be like.
> 
> They get to chose for themselves



You have no right to say that people deciding for them selves what their lives should be is outdated.


----------



## Provocateur

Truthmatters said:


> You have no right to deside for women what their life will be like.
> 
> They get to chose for themselves



Stupid liberal feminazi bitches had no right to shame women out of the home and tell them what their life should be like.

See how that works?


----------



## Truthmatters

No one forced anyone.

The women desided for themselves what they wanted to seek in the way of a lifestyle


----------



## Che

Truthmatters said:


> You have no right to deside for women what their life will be like.
> 
> They get to chose for themselves



So why are there quotas to fill in both the public and private sector?  Dumbass.


----------



## Provocateur

Truthmatters said:


> No one forced anyone.
> 
> The women desided for themselves what they wanted to seek in the way of a lifestyle



*Many* were shamed into the workforce.


Now back to facts.  I provided two links to articles regarding education.  Are you going to answer the post, or just spin as usual, saying cons never use facts to debate?


----------



## Truthmatters

How do you confirm this claim?


----------



## Provocateur

Here you go TM.

http://www.usmessageboard.com/3701301-post76.html


What is your take on this?  

You want to blame conservatives for being greedy, stingy and evil.  Give me your point of view on these articles.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Truthmatters said:


> No one forced anyone.
> 
> The women desided for themselves what they wanted to seek in the way of a lifestyle



So why did you "deside" to take on a lifestyle of abject stupidity?


----------



## Provocateur

Truthmatters said:


> How do you confirm this claim?



Most of us here are old enough to have lived through it.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Rat in the Hat said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have no right to deside for women what their life will be like.
> 
> They get to chose for themselves
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have no right to say that people deciding for them selves what their lives should be is outdated.
Click to expand...


Hey, Truthnevermatters, why did you post a story about voting on my visitor messages in response to this post?

Only an idiot like you would try to derail this thread someplace other than ON this thread.


----------



## Truthmatters

Provocateur said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> How do you confirm this claim?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most of us here are old enough to have lived through it.
Click to expand...


That is NO proof of any such a claim.

Go get some sociological study that prooves what you claim or merely face the fact that you do not get to speak for these women.


----------



## Provocateur

TM: Here is one of the problems conservatives have with the system:

http://www.star-telegram.com/2011/05...-finalist.html



> The Cobb County, Ga., school board announced Thursday night that Dallas Superintendent Michael Hinojosa is their lone finalist for their superintendent's vacancy.
> 
> Georgia state law requires a 14-day public comment period before the school board can finalize the hiring.
> 
> Hinojosa would be leaving a $328,000-a-year job that he has held for six years for one The Dallas Morning News reports has paid a $208,000-a-year base salary.


http://parentadvocates.org/niceconte...articleID=3860


> Dr. Mike Moses resigned from the Dallas ISD superintendent's job after July 1, 2004. Undoubtedly he chose that date because of the retirement benefits he will receive. In Texas an educator's retirement benefits are figured on his top three years of service. In this case, Moses' top three years were as the superintendent of the Dallas ISD. (His salary was the highest superintendent's salary in the nation even though there were eleven school districts in the country which were bigger than Dallas ISD.) Moses' retirement benefits will amount to approximately $224,400 per year for the rest of his life.



Are these people in it for the life long cash payout, or for the kids' sake?

How can you support this? When they retire, the positions must be filled, those people will retire, and on and on. How many "educators" do you think taxpayers must fund for over a quarter of a million plus a year for life?


----------



## Provocateur

Overall Achievement After 1970



> Student achievement has stagnated or fallen in most subjects since 1970, with the largest and most thoroughly established decline occurring in basic literacy. That is the verdict of the five most reliable sources of evidence: the National Assessment of Education Progress (NAEP), the International Evaluation of Education Achievement (IEA), the Young Adult Literacy Survey (YALS), the National Adult Literacy Survey (NALS), and the International Adult Literacy Survey (IALS). Together, these five groups of tests cover the gamut of ages from 9 to 25, and a full range of academic subjects.




Feminist Movement = 1968

Feminist movement - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



Affirmative Action = 1968


* In 1968, gender was added to the anti-discrimination list.*

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Affirmative_action



Now if YOU want to show me that we have become somehow brighter since all of this was implemented, I'd be happy to read it.


----------



## Truthmatters

trying to change the subject ?


----------



## Provocateur

Truthmatters said:


> trying to change the subject ?



Yes, as always you are.  

Hopeless.  


Have a fun day ignoring reality, and my pointed questions to you.


----------



## Provocateur

TM: Here is one of the problems conservatives have with the system:

http://www.star-telegram.com/2011/05...-finalist.html

Quote:
The Cobb County, Ga., school board announced Thursday night that Dallas Superintendent Michael Hinojosa is their lone finalist for their superintendent's vacancy.

Georgia state law requires a 14-day public comment period before the school board can finalize the hiring.

Hinojosa would be leaving a $328,000-a-year job that he has held for six years for one The Dallas Morning News reports has paid a $208,000-a-year base salary.
http://parentadvocates.org/niceconte...articleID=3860
Quote:

Dr. Mike Moses resigned from the Dallas ISD superintendent's job after July 1, 2004. Undoubtedly he chose that date because of the retirement benefits he will receive. In Texas an educator's retirement benefits are figured on his top three years of service. In this case, Moses' top three years were as the superintendent of the Dallas ISD. (His salary was the highest superintendent's salary in the nation even though there were eleven school districts in the country which were bigger than Dallas ISD.) Moses' retirement benefits will amount to approximately $224,400 per year for the rest of his life.
Are these people in it for the life long cash payout, or for the kids' sake?

How can you support this? When they retire, the positions must be filled, those people will retire, and on and on. How many "educators" do you think taxpayers must fund for over a quarter of a million plus a year for life?


----------



## daveman

Truthmatters said:


> You have no right to deside for women what their life will be like.
> 
> They get to chose for themselves


The left supports women's freedom of choice -- only as long as the women choose what the left tells them to.

If she wants to choose a church school, or a tax shelter, or to carry her Down's baby to term, or to be a stay-at-home mom, or to vote Republican, she must be made to feel a traitor to her gender.


----------



## Truthmatters

Please provide  your proof for such a statement


----------



## Truthmatters

Truthmatters said:


> Provocateur said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> How do you confirm this claim?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most of us here are old enough to have lived through it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is NO proof of any such a claim.
> 
> Go get some sociological study that prooves what you claim or merely face the fact that you do not get to speak for these women.
Click to expand...


Go get your proof these women who you claim were pressured felt pressured?

They chose of their own free wills


----------



## Provocateur

Truthmatters said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Provocateur said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most of us here are old enough to have lived through it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is NO proof of any such a claim.
> 
> Go get some sociological study that prooves what you claim or merely face the fact that you do not get to speak for these women.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Go get your proof these women who you claim were pressured felt pressured?
> 
> They chose of their own free wills
Click to expand...


You answer a single one of my questions first, hack, and then I'll think about it.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Provocateur said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is NO proof of any such a claim.
> 
> Go get some sociological study that prooves what you claim or merely face the fact that you do not get to speak for these women.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go get your proof these women who you claim were pressured felt pressured?
> 
> They chose of their own free wills
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You answer a single one of my questions first, hack, and then I'll think about it.
Click to expand...


You better be careful. If you get her mad, she posts crap about voting on your private message page.


----------



## Truthmatters

I asked first


----------



## Avorysuds

Shocking, a dumpy thread made by the boards very own idiot... and she gets punted in the face repeatedly.

btw, all of what I just said is FACT! lol.


----------



## Avorysuds

I also like the thread title.


----------



## bripat9643

Truthmatters said:


> Wonk Room » The Tea Party Rewrites The Constitution
> 
> 
> W. Cleon Skousen (b. 1913-d. 2006), who in the past made outrageous claims about American slave children being freer than white non-slave children and once called Jamestowns original settlers communists"



The Jamestown original settlers were communist, and commentators that lived prior to the Civil War have said the exact same thing about slave children.

Liberal dolts are so thoroughly brainwashed that they think all the propaganda rammed into their heads in the government indoctrination centers is the indisputable truth. Most of it is crap


----------



## Provocateur

Rat in the Hat said:


> Provocateur said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> Go get your proof these women who you claim were pressured felt pressured?
> 
> They chose of their own free wills
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You answer a single one of my questions first, hack, and then I'll think about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You better be careful. If you get her mad, she posts crap about voting on your private message page.
Click to expand...


There is a cryptic coded message in there.   I'd be happy to help you sort through it.


----------



## bripat9643

Truthmatters said:


> who is it that fights to strip our schools on money evey chance they get?
> 
> Any money for schools the right calls "throwing money at the problem"



Even if that were true,which it isn't, how does that prove your conception of history is correct?

I wish Republicans were actually trying to cut school funding.  The government schools should  be abolished, not just have their funding cut.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Provocateur said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Provocateur said:
> 
> 
> 
> You answer a single one of my questions first, hack, and then I'll think about it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You better be careful. If you get her mad, she posts crap about voting on your private message page.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is a cryptic coded message in there.   I'd be happy to help you sort through it.
Click to expand...


She's done it to me twice. In some bizarre way only a hack like her could figure out, she thinks it derails the thread.


----------



## bripat9643

Truthmatters said:


> Glen Beck has praised the center&#8217;s founder, W. Cleon Skousen (b. 1913-d. 2006), who in the past made outrageous claims about American slave children being freer than white non-slave children and once called Jamestown&#8217;s original settlers &#8220;communists.&#8221;
> 
> &#8220;It&#8217;s indoctrination, not education. They&#8217;re so far from the mainstream of constitutional thought that they are completely indefensible,&#8221; said Doug Kendall, director of the Constitutional Accountability Center in Washington, D.C



The "Constitutional Accountability Center" is a Marxist propaganda mill.    You're accusing one source of information of being "propaganda," by quoting an obvious  propaganda mill.

Nothing further needs to be said on this subject.


----------



## Avorysuds

bripat9643 said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> who is it that fights to strip our schools on money evey chance they get?
> 
> Any money for schools the right calls "throwing money at the problem"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even if that were true,which it isn't, how does that prove your conception of history is correct?
> 
> I wish Republicans were actually trying to cut school funding.  The government schools should  be abolished, not just have their funding cut.
Click to expand...


Bush grew Education by 58% I think... Only way that could have happened is if all the Repblicans in the house/Seante tried to stop it every chance they got.

Fucking TM is a moron lol.


----------



## bripat9643

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> There cant be an understanding of the Constitution and its meaning without studying the Supreme Court rulings that interpret and define the actual meaning of the Constitution.



That's the perspective of a boot licking toady.



C_Clayton_Jones said:


> TWhats remarkable about the TPM is they teach the Constitution as if _Marbury_ and the subsequent 200 years of Constitutional case law never happened. Consequently they teach an inaccurate version of the Founding Document, an understanding that conforms to partisan politics, not the law.



In other words, they teach the Constitution as it's actually written and as the founding fathers intended it to be understood rather than as a gang of political hacks have twisted it and mutilated it to serve their master's agenda's.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

NYC spends twice per student what id did 10 years ago and kids still can't identify 3 Founding Fathers.


----------



## shintao

California Girl said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who is it that claims people *who want competition and accountability in gubmint schools *"hate education"?
> 
> Idjit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That really takes the cake.
> 
> And it usually means that the communities that really need the funding..doesn't get it.
> 
> Which perpetuates the cycle of poverty...forever.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, it doesn't. The liberal response to an issue is to throw more money at it. It is not the lack of funding that perpetuates poverty. It is throwing yet more money at it that actually does the damage. Money does not cure poverty. Education - properly targeted - does.
> 
> It is the principle of 'buy a man a fish and feed him for a day' over 'teach him to fish and feed him for a lifetime'.
> 
> Same principle, different problem. Want proof? Look at Europe, where they have tried the 'throw money at it' for decades. What have they achieved? A generation who thinks they are entitled to welfare and handouts. Do we really want to do that kind of damage to our own citizens?
Click to expand...


Seems to be, it is Capitalism that perpetuates poverty, and when have we ever thrown vast amounts of money at the poverty problem, or spent a dime to educate those in poverty?

Even if you educate the poor, Capitalism dictates hiring based on demand, not on unemployed workers skills. You can teach him to fish, but that is of little help if there are NO  fish in the lake.


----------



## Avorysuds

shintao said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> That really takes the cake.
> 
> And it usually means that the communities that really need the funding..doesn't get it.
> 
> Which perpetuates the cycle of poverty...forever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, it doesn't. The liberal response to an issue is to throw more money at it. It is not the lack of funding that perpetuates poverty. It is throwing yet more money at it that actually does the damage. Money does not cure poverty. Education - properly targeted - does.
> 
> It is the principle of 'buy a man a fish and feed him for a day' over 'teach him to fish and feed him for a lifetime'.
> 
> Same principle, different problem. Want proof? Look at Europe, where they have tried the 'throw money at it' for decades. What have they achieved? A generation who thinks they are entitled to welfare and handouts. Do we really want to do that kind of damage to our own citizens?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seems to be, it is Capitalism that perpetuates poverty, and when have we ever thrown vast amounts of money at the poverty problem, or spent a dime to educate those in poverty?
> 
> Even if you educate the poor, Capitalism dictates hiring based on demand, not on unemployed workers skills. You can teach him to fish, but that is of little help if there are fish in the lake.
Click to expand...


Just flat out wow...

Yeah, because the more Government we get the better things get, it's a wonder America became a super power so quickly when Government used to be a hundredth the size it is today, relatively speaking.

Just wow.


----------



## daveman

Truthmatters said:


> Please provide  your proof for such a statement


Of course:

Comment here:  Any woman that would support the Republican party is a traitor to her gender and all the women before her that have fought for voting, abortion rights, birth control, divorce etc.

Comment here:  I'm alarmed that no one seems to be discussing the fact that if this woman becomes VP it will set women in this country back 50 years. If she actually became the President, not only would her leadership cause America to have trepidation in bringing another woman to the presidency, but like a traitor to her sex she would radically embrace stay-at-home mom legislation.

Sent by Micah | 11:44 AM | 9-14-2008

Comment here:  Ram, September 15, 2008 2:49 AM
Not Responsible
Sarah Palin is plain and simple against abortion. But is it fair to bring a child to this world with such a disability. I do not call her brave, I call her irresponsible. This is not autism. We are talking about Downs Syndrome.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Truthnevermatters changing the subject in 5...4...3...


----------



## shintao

Avorysuds said:


> shintao said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, it doesn't. The liberal response to an issue is to throw more money at it. It is not the lack of funding that perpetuates poverty. It is throwing yet more money at it that actually does the damage. Money does not cure poverty. Education - properly targeted - does.
> 
> It is the principle of 'buy a man a fish and feed him for a day' over 'teach him to fish and feed him for a lifetime'.
> 
> Same principle, different problem. Want proof? Look at Europe, where they have tried the 'throw money at it' for decades. What have they achieved? A generation who thinks they are entitled to welfare and handouts. Do we really want to do that kind of damage to our own citizens?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seems to be, it is Capitalism that perpetuates poverty, and when have we ever thrown vast amounts of money at the poverty problem, or spent a dime to educate those in poverty?
> 
> Even if you educate the poor, Capitalism dictates hiring based on demand, not on unemployed workers skills. You can teach him to fish, but that is of little help if there are fish in the lake.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just flat out wow...
> 
> Yeah, because the more Government we get the better things get, it's a wonder America became a super power so quickly when Government used to be a hundredth the size it is today, relatively speaking.
> 
> Just wow.
Click to expand...


Government grows according to our needs at any given time in our progress.


----------



## boedicca

shintao said:


> Avorysuds said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shintao said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seems to be, it is Capitalism that perpetuates poverty, and when have we ever thrown vast amounts of money at the poverty problem, or spent a dime to educate those in poverty?
> 
> Even if you educate the poor, Capitalism dictates hiring based on demand, not on unemployed workers skills. You can teach him to fish, but that is of little help if there are fish in the lake.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just flat out wow...
> 
> Yeah, because the more Government we get the better things get, it's a wonder America became a super power so quickly when Government used to be a hundredth the size it is today, relatively speaking.
> 
> Just wow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Government grows according to our needs at any given time in our progress.
Click to expand...



Or, Government grows according to its own "needs", which is the current case.


----------



## Big Fitz

Truthmatters said:


> who is it that fights to strip our schools on money evey chance they get?
> 
> Any money for schools the right calls "throwing money at the problem"


Who is it that fights to increase their funding despite becoming worse and worse with every year?


----------



## Truthmatters

How do you teach more and more kids with less money?


----------



## Provocateur

Truthmatters said:


> I asked first



Even a broken clock is correct twice a day.  You should aspire to be as smart as a non-working clock.


My inquiry = 76
Your inquiry = 90



Please do spin and tell me how I am wrong....


or is this where you pretend to not actually see a post?


----------



## Truthmatters

Provocateur said:


> TM:  Here is one of the problems conservatives have with the system:
> 
> http://www.star-telegram.com/2011/05...-finalist.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Cobb County, Ga., school board announced Thursday night that Dallas Superintendent Michael Hinojosa is their lone finalist for their superintendent's vacancy.
> 
> Georgia state law requires a 14-day public comment period before the school board can finalize the hiring.
> 
> Hinojosa would be leaving a $328,000-a-year job that he has held for six years for one The Dallas Morning News reports has paid a $208,000-a-year base salary.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://parentadvocates.org/niceconte...articleID=3860
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr. Mike Moses resigned from the Dallas ISD superintendent's job after July 1, 2004. Undoubtedly he chose that date because of the retirement benefits he will receive. In Texas an educator's retirement benefits are figured on his top three years of service. In this case, Moses' top three years were as the superintendent of the Dallas ISD. (His salary was the highest superintendent's salary in the nation even though there were eleven school districts in the country which were bigger than Dallas ISD.)* Moses' retirement benefits will amount to approximately $224,400 per year for the rest of his life.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Are these people in it for the life long cash payout, or for the kids' sake?
> 
> How can you support this?  When they retire, the positions must be filled, those people will retire, and on and on.  How many "educators" do you think taxpayers must fund for over a quarter of a million plus a year for life?
Click to expand...



Who decides these salaries?

Local governments 

Work within your county system to end this.

Get involved with you local school board and change it.

Now did you ever answer the poster who asked you for PROOF before you posted this?

please direct me to the post where you answered him with FACTS to back your claim all working women were tricked by feminists to work?


----------



## Harry Dresden

Truthmatters said:


> who is it that fights to strip our schools on money evey chance they get?
> 
> Any money for schools the right calls "throwing money at the problem"



they have thrown billions of dollars at it out here in California.....and yet this State has gone from no. 4 in 68 to i heard no. 48 the other day....money has helped out here......


----------



## Provocateur

`Liberated' women fight stigma of educated homemaker 


> Maybe in the grand scheme of things, staying home to read ``Pat the Bunny'' or to wipe a runny little nose actually is more important than scaling the heights of the corporate ladder. I'm not saying women must stake out a place in their kitchens and never leave. But those who choose to do so deserve respect for the awesome task they undertake. Before they can gain that respect, we need to recognize the chains that now bind this ``liberated'' woman.
> 
> Too many tired cliches about women in kitchens have taken hold of the subject and have created a view of motherhood as a curse lurking in the dark corners of the future, waiting to demolish a lifetime of carefully laid career plans. It seems as if a ``liberated'' woman who decides to assume traditional family roles is somehow betraying the cause of equality for all women; ``liberated'' women should know that their place is no longer in the home and they should do everything possible to make a woman's place anywhere and everywhere else.


`Liberated&#039; women fight stigma of educated homemaker | The Chronicle



> The reference to housewife was just too embarrassing, said the feminist economist Charlotte Koren of the Norwegian Institute of Social Research, a former member and mother of two.






> When it is no longer socially acceptable to be a housewife  or homemaker, in modern American parlance  has feminism overshot its objective?


http://www.nytimes.com/2010/07/21/w...ER.html?_r=1&scp=1&sq=housewife stigma&st=cse


----------



## Big Fitz

Truthmatters said:


> How do you teach more and more kids with less money?


How do you fail to educate kids with more money?


----------



## Harry Dresden

Truthmatters said:


> Glen Beck has praised the centers founder, W. Cleon Skousen (b. 1913-d. 2006), who in the past made outrageous claims about American slave children being freer than white non-slave children and once called Jamestowns original settlers communists.
> 
> Its indoctrination, not education. Theyre so far from the mainstream of constitutional thought that they are completely indefensible, said Doug Kendall, director of the Constitutional Accountability Center in Washington, D.C



good for Glen fucking Beck.....now who the hell cares what he says?....he is a fucking talking head Tm.....geezus.....


----------



## Harry Dresden

Sallow said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who is it that claims people *who want competition and accountability in gubmint schools *"hate education"?
> 
> Idjit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That really takes the cake.
> 
> And it usually means that the communities that really need the funding..doesn't get it.
> 
> Which perpetuates the cycle of poverty...forever.
Click to expand...


your right Sallow....and that goes on out here in my State.....now, who is responsible for that?.......


----------



## Provocateur

Truthmatters said:


> Provocateur said:
> 
> 
> 
> TM:  Here is one of the problems conservatives have with the system:
> 
> http://www.star-telegram.com/2011/05...-finalist.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Cobb County, Ga., school board announced Thursday night that Dallas Superintendent Michael Hinojosa is their lone finalist for their superintendent's vacancy.
> 
> Georgia state law requires a 14-day public comment period before the school board can finalize the hiring.
> 
> Hinojosa would be leaving a $328,000-a-year job that he has held for six years for one The Dallas Morning News reports has paid a $208,000-a-year base salary.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://parentadvocates.org/niceconte...articleID=3860
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr. Mike Moses resigned from the Dallas ISD superintendent's job after July 1, 2004. Undoubtedly he chose that date because of the retirement benefits he will receive. In Texas an educator's retirement benefits are figured on his top three years of service. In this case, Moses' top three years were as the superintendent of the Dallas ISD. (His salary was the highest superintendent's salary in the nation even though there were eleven school districts in the country which were bigger than Dallas ISD.)* Moses' retirement benefits will amount to approximately $224,400 per year for the rest of his life.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Are these people in it for the life long cash payout, or for the kids' sake?
> 
> How can you support this?  When they retire, the positions must be filled, those people will retire, and on and on.  How many "educators" do you think taxpayers must fund for over a quarter of a million plus a year for life?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Who decides these salaries?
> 
> Local governments
> 
> Work within your county system to end this.
> 
> Get involved with you local school board and change it.
> 
> Now did you ever answer the poster who asked you for PROOF before you posted this?
> 
> please direct me to the post where you answered him with FACTS to back your claim all working women were tricked by feminists to work?
Click to expand...


You truly are a disingenuous liar.

I did not say all, I said many.  I even bolded it for you knowing you to be a hack.

ETA:  And I didn't say tricked, I stated shamed, which are two totally different things, although I don't think you are smart enough to differentiate between them.



Just like YOU broadbrush people today, that is how the feminazis broadbrushed women that weren't on board with their thinking in the '70s. 

That you are blind partisan hack is really not my problem, however.  You are seriously too partisan to have any sort of an open mind....which (psst) is supposed to be the cornerstone of liberalism.




Modern liberalism....open to all ideas as long as they are shared viewpoints of liberals. 

Dates back decades.


----------



## Truthmatters

Provocateur said:


> `Liberated' women fight stigma of educated homemaker
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe in the grand scheme of things, staying home to read ``Pat the Bunny'' or to wipe a runny little nose actually is more important than scaling the heights of the corporate ladder. I'm not saying women must stake out a place in their kitchens and never leave. But those who choose to do so deserve respect for the awesome task they undertake. Before they can gain that respect, we need to recognize the chains that now bind this ``liberated'' woman.
> 
> Too many tired cliches about women in kitchens have taken hold of the subject and have created a view of motherhood as a curse lurking in the dark corners of the future, waiting to demolish a lifetime of carefully laid career plans. It seems as if a ``liberated'' woman who decides to assume traditional family roles is somehow betraying the cause of equality for all women; ``liberated'' women should know that their place is no longer in the home and they should do everything possible to make a woman's place anywhere and everywhere else.
> 
> 
> 
> `Liberated' women fight stigma of educated homemaker | The Chronicle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The reference to housewife was just too embarrassing, said the feminist economist Charlotte Koren of the Norwegian Institute of Social Research, a former member and mother of two.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When it is no longer socially acceptable to be a housewife  or homemaker, in modern American parlance  has feminism overshot its objective?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2010/07/21/w...ER.html?_r=1&scp=1&sq=housewife stigma&st=cse
Click to expand...


this is not a study is it , its a couple of personal stories and a littl talk about how todays housewifes feel about staying home.

It in no way proves that the majority of women feel forced to work by feminists.

Guess what these women stayed home out of choice and NOT relegated to no choice but to stay home like the vast majority of women in the past.


Choices have consequences but at least they all have a choice now huh?


BTW , I was a stay at home mom by choice.


----------



## Truthmatters

Provocateur said:


> `Liberated' women fight stigma of educated homemaker
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe in the grand scheme of things, staying home to read ``Pat the Bunny'' or to wipe a runny little nose actually is more important than scaling the heights of the corporate ladder. I'm not saying women must stake out a place in their kitchens and never leave. But those who choose to do so deserve respect for the awesome task they undertake. Before they can gain that respect, we need to recognize the chains that now bind this ``liberated'' woman.
> 
> Too many tired cliches about women in kitchens have taken hold of the subject and have created a view of motherhood as a curse lurking in the dark corners of the future, waiting to demolish a lifetime of carefully laid career plans. It seems as if a ``liberated'' woman who decides to assume traditional family roles is somehow betraying the cause of equality for all women; ``liberated'' women should know that their place is no longer in the home and they should do everything possible to make a woman's place anywhere and everywhere else.
> 
> 
> 
> `Liberated' women fight stigma of educated homemaker | The Chronicle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The reference to housewife was just too embarrassing, said the feminist economist Charlotte Koren of the Norwegian Institute of Social Research, a former member and mother of two.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When it is no longer socially acceptable to be a housewife  or homemaker, in modern American parlance  has feminism overshot its objective?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Stigma of Being a Housewife - NYTimes.com
Click to expand...


this is not a study is it , its a couple of personal stories and a littl talk about how todays housewifes feel about staying home.

It in no way proves that the majority of women feel forced to work by feminists.

Guess what these women stayed home out of choice and NOT relegated to no choice but to stay home like the vast majority of women in the past.


Choices have consequences but at least they all have a choice now huh?


BTW , I was a stay at home mom by choice.


----------



## Harry Dresden

Truthmatters said:


> spot on Mr Jones.
> 
> 
> They live in a fantasy world and want their history retooled to fit their fantasy world



and what fantasy world are you registered in?.......


----------



## Truthmatters

want to prove to me you live in reality?

I have a guestion for you to show if you are willing to live in reality


----------



## Harry Dresden

Truthmatters said:


> Because you have for decades refused any money that will improve our schools



what happened to California?......tons of money for decades......slowly sinking for decades....


----------



## Harry Dresden

Soggy in NOLA said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> who is it that fights to strip our schools on money evey chance they get?
> 
> Any money for schools the right calls "throwing money at the problem"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And who is it that year after year after year after year throws more money at a school system that year after year after year after year get progressively worse, and  then claims that what they are doing is working and they just need more money to make it all better?
Click to expand...


welcome to California.....


----------



## boedicca

Truthmatters said:


> want to prove to me you live in reality?




Easy Peasey.

I'm not you.

Therefore, I live in REALITY.


----------



## Harry Dresden

daveman said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> That really takes the cake.
> 
> And it usually means that the communities that really need the funding..doesn't get it.
> 
> Which perpetuates the cycle of poverty...forever.
> 
> 
> 
> We've thrown over $7 trillion a the "cycle of poverty" since LBJ's idiotic Great Society debacle, yet poverty and lack are as bad as ever!
> 
> As though that's supposed to be evidence that we need _*even more*_ of what has clearly failed?
> 
> Speaking of taking the cake....
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Dave....some Republicans are not to keen on history themselves.....


----------



## Harry Dresden

California Girl said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> You forget there are more minorities and women that make up this country than people who share your outdated opinions about people deciding for them selves what their lives should be.
> 
> 
> 
> The idea that people should decide for themselves what their lives should be is _outdated?!_
> 
> You just revealed a great deal about yourself.  And none of it's flattering.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You noticed that too, huh?
> 
> So, now we know the mindset of the left. They really do hate the Constitution. Hmmmm, that 'right to bear arms' is looking pretty damned useful.
Click to expand...


thats not the mindset of the left.....just the lefties like .....you guessed it.....


----------



## Sallow

California Girl said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, it doesn't. The liberal response to an issue is to throw more money at it. It is not the lack of funding that perpetuates poverty. It is throwing yet more money at it that actually does the damage. Money does not cure poverty. Education - properly targeted - does.
> 
> It is the principle of 'buy a man a fish and feed him for a day' over 'teach him to fish and feed him for a lifetime'.
> 
> Same principle, different problem. Want proof? Look at Europe, where they have tried the 'throw money at it' for decades. What have they achieved? A generation who thinks they are entitled to welfare and handouts. Do we really want to do that kind of damage to our own citizens?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Several overly simplistic points with a cliche in it does not a valid response make.
> 
> And when "looking" at Europe..which Europe?
> 
> Europeans from France, Germany and England are some of the hardest working indivduals on the planet. Greece? Not so much.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> France, Germany and England are some of the what?  Yea... right. I know at least two of those countries very, very well... and I am fond of both... but 'the hardest working'? That's just not true.
> 
> What I said is backed up by evidence. EU countries are desperately scrabbling to get away from the welfare mentality that has become ingrained in their cultures. Britain's welfare state has all but collapsed... and the IMF agrees that the British coalition government's austerity measures are vital to save their economy.
Click to expand...


Actually..it's the austerity measures that are killing their economy. Big time.


----------



## daveman

Harry Dresden said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> We've thrown over $7 trillion a the "cycle of poverty" since LBJ's idiotic Great Society debacle, yet poverty and lack are as bad as ever!
> 
> As though that's supposed to be evidence that we need _*even more*_ of what has clearly failed?
> 
> Speaking of taking the cake....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dave....some Republicans are not to keen on history themselves.....
Click to expand...

True enough.  But it's a plank of the DNC platform.


----------



## daveman

daveman said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please provide  your proof for such a statement
> 
> 
> 
> Of course:
> 
> Comment here:  Any woman that would support the Republican party is a traitor to her gender and all the women before her that have fought for voting, abortion rights, birth control, divorce etc.
> 
> Comment here:  I'm alarmed that no one seems to be discussing the fact that if this woman becomes VP it will set women in this country back 50 years. If she actually became the President, not only would her leadership cause America to have trepidation in bringing another woman to the presidency, but like a traitor to her sex she would radically embrace stay-at-home mom legislation.
> 
> Sent by Micah | 11:44 AM | 9-14-2008
> 
> Comment here:  Ram, September 15, 2008 2:49 AM
> Not Responsible
> Sarah Palin is plain and simple against abortion. But is it fair to bring a child to this world with such a disability. I do not call her brave, I call her irresponsible. This is not autism. We are talking about Downs Syndrome.
Click to expand...


TM, pretending it's not here doesn't mean it doesn't exist.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Truthmatters said:


> who is it that fights to strip our schools on money evey chance they get?
> 
> Any money for schools the right calls "throwing money at the problem"



In charlotte North Carolina and Mecklinburg county it would be a board full of elected democrats and a Democratic elected mayor.


----------



## Ernie S.

Truthmatters! Listen very carefully! Step away from the keyboard. Go grab your dictionary and stand in front of a mirror and read the definition of masochism.

See anything familiar?


----------



## shintao

Big Fitz said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> who is it that fights to strip our schools on money evey chance they get?
> 
> Any money for schools the right calls "throwing money at the problem"
> 
> 
> 
> Who is it that fights to increase their funding despite becoming worse and worse with every year?
Click to expand...


Whoo horsey! Whoo! There is no correlation between spending more on education and that creating poorer school grades.


----------



## Harry Dresden

Truthmatters said:


> this is not a study is it , its a couple of personal stories and a littl talk about how todays housewifes feel about staying home.
> 
> It in no way proves that the majority of women feel forced to work by feminists.
> 
> Guess what these women stayed home out of choice and NOT relegated to no choice but to stay home like the vast majority of women in the past.
> 
> 
> Choices have consequences but at least they all have a choice now huh?
> 
> 
> BTW , I was a stay at home mom by choice.



and yet you showcased a Fucking Right Wing Religious Nut spewing his shit....and attributed his BULLSHIT to Republicans.....are you starting to see why so many here think your a joke and why you get so much respect?.....


----------



## Provocateur

daveman said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please provide  your proof for such a statement
> 
> 
> 
> Of course:
> 
> Comment here:  Any woman that would support the Republican party is a traitor to her gender and all the women before her that have fought for voting, abortion rights, birth control, divorce etc.
> 
> Comment here:  I'm alarmed that no one seems to be discussing the fact that if this woman becomes VP it will set women in this country back 50 years. If she actually became the President, not only would her leadership cause America to have trepidation in bringing another woman to the presidency, but like a traitor to her sex she would radically embrace stay-at-home mom legislation.
> 
> Sent by Micah | 11:44 AM | 9-14-2008
> 
> Comment here:  Ram, September 15, 2008 2:49 AM
> Not Responsible
> Sarah Palin is plain and simple against abortion. But is it fair to bring a child to this world with such a disability. I do not call her brave, I call her irresponsible. This is not autism. We are talking about Downs Syndrome.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> TM, pretending it's not here doesn't mean it doesn't exist.
Click to expand...


Dave, it depends on what the meaning of "it" is.


----------



## Harry Dresden

Truthmatters said:


> want to prove to me you live in reality?
> 
> I have a guestion for you to show if you are willing to live in reality



why should i answer it?......you only answer the questions you want to.....but go ahead...i aint like you .....i respond to questions if asked of me.....


----------



## daveman

Provocateur said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course:
> 
> Comment here:  Any woman that would support the Republican party is a traitor to her gender and all the women before her that have fought for voting, abortion rights, birth control, divorce etc.
> 
> Comment here:  I'm alarmed that no one seems to be discussing the fact that if this woman becomes VP it will set women in this country back 50 years. If she actually became the President, not only would her leadership cause America to have trepidation in bringing another woman to the presidency, but like a traitor to her sex she would radically embrace stay-at-home mom legislation.
> 
> Sent by Micah | 11:44 AM | 9-14-2008
> 
> Comment here:  Ram, September 15, 2008 2:49 AM
> Not Responsible
> Sarah Palin is plain and simple against abortion. But is it fair to bring a child to this world with such a disability. I do not call her brave, I call her irresponsible. This is not autism. We are talking about Downs Syndrome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TM, pretending it's not here doesn't mean it doesn't exist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dave, it depends on what the meaning of "it" is.
Click to expand...

  Leftists couldn't exist without selective perception.


----------



## Big Fitz

Sallow said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Several overly simplistic points with a cliche in it does not a valid response make.
> 
> And when "looking" at Europe..which Europe?
> 
> Europeans from France, Germany and England are some of the hardest working indivduals on the planet. Greece? Not so much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> France, Germany and England are some of the what?  Yea... right. I know at least two of those countries very, very well... and I am fond of both... but 'the hardest working'? That's just not true.
> 
> What I said is backed up by evidence. EU countries are desperately scrabbling to get away from the welfare mentality that has become ingrained in their cultures. Britain's welfare state has all but collapsed... and the IMF agrees that the British coalition government's austerity measures are vital to save their economy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually..it's the austerity measures that are killing their economy. Big time.
Click to expand...

Austerity measures?  We've implemented ANY?????  When'd that fucking happen?


----------



## Big Fitz

shintao said:


> Big Fitz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> who is it that fights to strip our schools on money evey chance they get?
> 
> Any money for schools the right calls "throwing money at the problem"
> 
> 
> 
> Who is it that fights to increase their funding despite becoming worse and worse with every year?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whoo horsey! Whoo! There is no correlation between spending more on education and that creating poorer school grades.
Click to expand...

Oh good.  Then we can cut back on education even harder with no downside to education.

that's what you're saying right?  The amount of money used to educate does not correllate with the success we have in education? We can quit making Education the second largest state budget item in most states (the first being social spending) then I guess.


----------



## Wiseacre

Big Fitz said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> France, Germany and England are some of the what?  Yea... right. I know at least two of those countries very, very well... and I am fond of both... but 'the hardest working'? That's just not true.
> 
> What I said is backed up by evidence. EU countries are desperately scrabbling to get away from the welfare mentality that has become ingrained in their cultures. Britain's welfare state has all but collapsed... and the IMF agrees that the British coalition government's austerity measures are vital to save their economy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually..it's the austerity measures that are killing their economy. Big time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Austerity measures?  We've implemented ANY?????  When'd that fucking happen?
Click to expand...



Remember when we passed the CR for the 2011 budget?   The Dems agreed to 38 bil in cuts?   That was it, according to them.   Hell, we were denying women's rights, starving widows, the elderly, and orphans, what's more austere than that?    Oh yeah, Ryan's budget.


----------



## Big Fitz

Wiseacre said:


> Big Fitz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually..it's the austerity measures that are killing their economy. Big time.
> 
> 
> 
> Austerity measures?  We've implemented ANY?????  When'd that fucking happen?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Remember when we passed the CR for the 2011 budget?   The Dems agreed to 38 bil in cuts?   That was it, according to them.   Hell, we were denying women's rights, starving widows, the elderly, and orphans, what's more austere than that?    Oh yeah, Ryan's budget.
Click to expand...

Has a single one gone into effect or were they not stopped by the Senate as I seem to recall?  And didn't the 'austerity' measures total less than 10 billion dollars?


----------



## Wiseacre

Big Fitz said:


> Wiseacre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big Fitz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Austerity measures?  We've implemented ANY?????  When'd that fucking happen?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Remember when we passed the CR for the 2011 budget?   The Dems agreed to 38 bil in cuts?   That was it, according to them.   Hell, we were denying women's rights, starving widows, the elderly, and orphans, what's more austere than that?    Oh yeah, Ryan's budget.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Has a single one gone into effect or were they not stopped by the Senate as I seem to recall?  And didn't the 'austerity' measures total less than 10 billion dollars?
Click to expand...



I think most of that 38 billion was for later in the decade.   If I'm not mistaken, Obama included it in his revised budget speech when he trashed Ryan and his plan.


----------



## Big Fitz

Wiseacre said:


> Big Fitz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wiseacre said:
> 
> 
> 
> Remember when we passed the CR for the 2011 budget?   The Dems agreed to 38 bil in cuts?   That was it, according to them.   Hell, we were denying women's rights, starving widows, the elderly, and orphans, what's more austere than that?    Oh yeah, Ryan's budget.
> 
> 
> 
> Has a single one gone into effect or were they not stopped by the Senate as I seem to recall?  And didn't the 'austerity' measures total less than 10 billion dollars?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I think most of that 38 billion was for later in the decade.   If I'm not mistaken, Obama included it in his revised budget speech when he trashed Ryan and his plan.
Click to expand...

Right, so there've been really no cuts, but just kicked the can down the road.

Real austerity cuts start now (thanks to ignoring the issue of government spending) at around 40% of total budget reduction.  Better still would be reducing it to 2001 levels... yes pre Medicare Part D and Homeland Security or war on terror levels.

that would be better.

Then again, I advocate the ending and defunding of every bureaucracy and cabinet level position created after 1951 (Dept of Transportation)... and even they'd get pared back in power and scope too.


----------



## Wiseacre

Big Fitz said:


> Wiseacre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big Fitz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Has a single one gone into effect or were they not stopped by the Senate as I seem to recall?  And didn't the 'austerity' measures total less than 10 billion dollars?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think most of that 38 billion was for later in the decade.   If I'm not mistaken, Obama included it in his revised budget speech when he trashed Ryan and his plan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Right, so there've been really no cuts, but just kicked the can down the road.
> 
> Real austerity cuts start now (thanks to ignoring the issue of government spending) at around 40% of total budget reduction.  Better still would be reducing it to 2001 levels... yes pre Medicare Part D and Homeland Security or war on terror levels.
> 
> that would be better.
> 
> Then again, I advocate the ending and defunding of every bureaucracy and cabinet level position created after 1951 (Dept of Transportation)... and even they'd get pared back in power and scope too.
Click to expand...



I hear ya, but is that much of a spending cut right now a good thing from the standpoint of the economy?   If it's my call, I go looking first for the waste and inefficiencies in gov't, remember that report by the GAO (or was it the OMB?) that said we have way too many duplicate or obsolete programs?   Then I go after the uneeded subsidies, but I think we need to gradually cut back rather than go crazy.    Mostly we need a bipartisan plan that shows we are serious about addressing the debt/deficit AND are willing to work together on it, with compromise and cooperation.   Which we ain't got right now.


----------



## Big Fitz

Wiseacre said:


> Big Fitz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wiseacre said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think most of that 38 billion was for later in the decade.   If I'm not mistaken, Obama included it in his revised budget speech when he trashed Ryan and his plan.
> 
> 
> 
> Right, so there've been really no cuts, but just kicked the can down the road.
> 
> Real austerity cuts start now (thanks to ignoring the issue of government spending) at around 40% of total budget reduction.  Better still would be reducing it to 2001 levels... yes pre Medicare Part D and Homeland Security or war on terror levels.
> 
> that would be better.
> 
> Then again, I advocate the ending and defunding of every bureaucracy and cabinet level position created after 1951 (Dept of Transportation)... and even they'd get pared back in power and scope too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I hear ya, but is that much of a spending cut right now a good thing from the standpoint of the economy?   If it's my call, I go looking first for the waste and inefficiencies in gov't, remember that report by the GAO (or was it the OMB?) that said we have way too many duplicate or obsolete programs?   Then I go after the uneeded subsidies, but I think we need to gradually cut back rather than go crazy.    Mostly we need a bipartisan plan that shows we are serious about addressing the debt/deficit AND are willing to work together on it, with compromise and cooperation.   Which we ain't got right now.
Click to expand...

In this we are in complete agreement.

Waste, fraud and duplication first.
Failed/Unconstitutional Cabinet bureaucracies second (energy, HHS, DHS, Education, HUD... among about half a dozen others)
Unnecessary expenditures (most foreign military bases and foreign aid, ending Pax Americana policies)

Stuff like that.


----------



## daveman

Big Fitz said:


> Wiseacre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big Fitz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Has a single one gone into effect or were they not stopped by the Senate as I seem to recall?  And didn't the 'austerity' measures total less than 10 billion dollars?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think most of that 38 billion was for later in the decade.   If I'm not mistaken, Obama included it in his revised budget speech when he trashed Ryan and his plan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Right, so there've been really no cuts, but just kicked the can down the road.
> 
> Real austerity cuts start now (thanks to ignoring the issue of government spending) at around 40% of total budget reduction.  Better still would be reducing it to 2001 levels... yes pre Medicare Part D and Homeland Security or war on terror levels.
> 
> that would be better.
> 
> Then again, I advocate the ending and defunding of every bureaucracy and cabinet level position created after 1951 (Dept of Transportation)... and even they'd get pared back in power and scope too.
Click to expand...

Here's what the cuts Obama proposed in '09 looked like:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cWt8hTayupE]YouTube - &#x202a;Obama Budget Cuts Visualization&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## boedicca

Big Fitz said:


> In this we are in complete agreement.
> 
> Waste, fraud and duplication first.
> Failed/Unconstitutional Cabinet bureaucracies second (energy, HHS, DHS, Education, HUD... among about half a dozen others)
> Unnecessary expenditures (most foreign military bases and foreign aid, ending Pax Americana policies)
> 
> Stuff like that.





If you wait for the government to deal with Waste, Fraud, and Duplication first, you'll never see the rest addressed.  We've been hearing the "get rid of waste and fraud" canard for years.

It's time to seriously reduce the scope of government.  Period.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Truthmatters said:


> Wonk Room » The Tea Party Rewrites The Constitution
> 
> 
> W. Cleon Skousen (b. 1913-d. 2006), who in the past made outrageous claims about American slave children being freer than white non-slave children and once called Jamestowns original settlers communists"



A blogger wrote it.... it must be true!


----------



## RadiomanATL

California Girl said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> You forget there are more minorities and women that make up this country than people who share your outdated opinions about people deciding for them selves what their lives should be.
> 
> Its chaos for you when people share the same rights as you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heres why I said what I said folks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We know what you said. You said that the idea of people deciding their own lives is 'outdated'.
> 
> Here is what the opening of the US Constitution says "We hold these truths to be self-evident, that all men are created equal, that they are endowed by their Creator with certain unalienable Rights, that among these are Life, Liberty and the pursuit of Happiness."
> 
> So why do you hate the Constitution?
Click to expand...


Thats the declaration of independence. not the constitution.

And it's actually the second paragraph of the DoI.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

Truthmatters said:


> Provocateur said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> Parents working longer hours AND for less money plays no part whatsoever right? el oh el. Thank big biz for that. The schools can educate but cannot raise children.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, feminism,  bra burning, affirmative action.  Liberal endeavors that wreaked havoc on our society.
> 
> Made woman feel inadequate to stay home with her kids and help with homework.  Forced men to give up their positions so that the woman fleeing the homes could have their "shot" in the workplace.
> 
> It's fabulous.  Kids are living in chaos.
> 
> But, of course, all libs need is a little more money to make it all better, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You forget there are more minorities and women that make up this country than people who share your outdated opinions about people deciding for them selves what their lives should be.
> 
> Its chaos for you when people share the same rights as you
Click to expand...


Did you really type that, is that what you meant to type?


----------



## peach174

http://www.constitutionweekusa.com/?LinkServID=010813D2-9745-DF7F-04C190B419B1CAB4&showMeta=0

Our Constitution was taught in our schools from the very start that it had a hand in Divine inspiration.
It was taken out by the left just a short 45 years ago, and was called indoctrination (which it never was). Teaching that many of our founding father's believed in God, is not indoctrination.
They just wiped out the very words of the founding father's, because they did not want anything in the schools to be taught about God.
In fact, it is this very thing that has stopped our schools from teaching just a small about our U.S. History, because so much of it has God in it.
Yet the left put in place social indoctrination.
And yes the left has just kept putting money toward the schools instead of reforming.
They need to get politics out of the schools entirely and start teaching classes of history, math, science, reading and spelling.
Not classes of socialism, like 2 mommies or 2 daddies,gay agenda. This is up to the parents to teach, not schools.
And also about how it is the governments responsibility to take care of everyone. This is indoctrination.

No wonder the left have so many things backwards.
God - bad
Socialism,big government - good.


----------



## Truthmatters

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Provocateur said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, feminism,  bra burning, affirmative action.  Liberal endeavors that wreaked havoc on our society.
> 
> Made woman feel inadequate to stay home with her kids and help with homework.  Forced men to give up their positions so that the woman fleeing the homes could have their "shot" in the workplace.
> 
> It's fabulous.  Kids are living in chaos.
> 
> But, of course, all libs need is a little more money to make it all better, right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You forget there are more minorities and women that make up this country than people who share your outdated opinions about people deciding for them selves what their lives should be.
> 
> Its chaos for you when people share the same rights as you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did you really type that, is that what you meant to type?
Click to expand...


YES I DID!


Now realise that it says YOUR outdated opinions.


I know you will continue to LIE about what I said but it was in response to a guy who did think people have the right to deside for themselves.


Your dishonesty doesnt make you right it just makes you dishonest.


----------



## peach174

Truthmatters said:


> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You forget there are more minorities and women that make up this country than people who share your outdated opinions about people deciding for them selves what their lives should be.
> 
> Its chaos for you when people share the same rights as you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you really type that, is that what you meant to type?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> YES I DID!
> 
> 
> Now realize that it says YOUR outdated opinions.
> 
> 
> I know you will continue to LIE about what I said but it was in response to a guy who did think people have the right to decide for themselves.
> 
> 
> Your dishonesty doesn't make you right it just makes you dishonest.
Click to expand...



I rest my case about liberal socialism being taught in our schools.  
I don't know whether to laugh or cry about what TM doesn't see on what she just wrote.
I think crying is more like it.


----------



## daveman

Truthmatters said:


> YES I DID!
> 
> 
> Now realise that it says YOUR outdated opinions.
> 
> 
> I know you will continue to LIE about what I said but it was in response to a guy who did think people have the right to deside for themselves.
> 
> 
> Your dishonesty doesnt make you right it just makes you dishonest.


What's so bad about people deciding for themselves?


----------



## Big Fitz

peach174 said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you really type that, is that what you meant to type?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YES I DID!
> 
> 
> Now realize that it says YOUR outdated opinions.
> 
> 
> I know you will continue to LIE about what I said but it was in response to a guy who did think people have the right to decide for themselves.
> 
> 
> Your dishonesty doesn't make you right it just makes you dishonest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I rest my case about liberal socialism being taught in our schools.
> I don't know whether to laugh or cry about what TM doesn't see on what she just wrote.
> I think crying is more like it.
Click to expand...

Cry.  I think she's somehow married and has had children.  The stupidity has grown.

And nobody needs to lie about you truthiepoo, your words display your stupidity for us all to be in awe of... and despair that it still lives on.


----------



## Provocateur

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Provocateur said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, feminism,  bra burning, affirmative action.  Liberal endeavors that wreaked havoc on our society.
> 
> Made woman feel inadequate to stay home with her kids and help with homework.  Forced men to give up their positions so that the woman fleeing the homes could have their "shot" in the workplace.
> 
> It's fabulous.  Kids are living in chaos.
> 
> But, of course, all libs need is a little more money to make it all better, right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You forget there are more minorities and women that make up this country than people who share your outdated opinions about people deciding for them selves what their lives should be.
> 
> Its chaos for you when people share the same rights as you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did you really type that, is that what you meant to type?
Click to expand...


Hi P_P.  

TM has been beaten up by this statement, which was addressed to me.  A wordsmith she is not.  That being said, she did not communicate her thoughts very well.  That isn't a big shock, but her intention was to convey that my "outdated opinions" was oppressive to 'people that want to decide for themselves' where/when/how they work.   

It is her opinion that I have an outdated philosophy of women being oppressed and forced to stay home, and keeping the black folks in the back of the bus. 

Of course, that in and of itself is simplistic thinking on her part.     

TM, here is how you should have written your statement to me.   You're welcome.

_You forget there are more minorities and women that make up this country than people who share your outdated opinions about whether people can decide for themselves what their lives should be._


----------



## boedicca

Truthmatters said:


> You forget there are more minorities and women that make up this country than people who share your outdated opinions about people deciding for them selves what their lives should be.
> 
> Its chaos for you when people share the same rights as you





This is one of the most colossally crapulous posts ever inflicted upon USMB.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

boedicca said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> You forget there are more minorities and women that make up this country than people who share your outdated opinions about people deciding for them selves what their lives should be.
> 
> Its chaos for you when people share the same rights as you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is one of the most colossally crapulous posts ever inflicted upon USMB.
Click to expand...


It was so full of fail, I immortalized it in my sig line.


----------



## Webrunner

Truthmatters said:


> Provocateur said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> Parents working longer hours AND for less money plays no part whatsoever right? el oh el. Thank big biz for that. The schools can educate but cannot raise children.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, feminism,  bra burning, affirmative action.  Liberal endeavors that wreaked havoc on our society.
> 
> Made woman feel inadequate to stay home with her kids and help with homework.  Forced men to give up their positions so that the woman fleeing the homes could have their "shot" in the workplace.
> 
> It's fabulous.  Kids are living in chaos.
> 
> But, of course, all libs need is a little more money to make it all better, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You forget there are more minorities and women that make up this country than people who share your outdated opinions about people deciding for them selves what their lives should be.
> 
> Its chaos for you when people share the same rights as you
Click to expand...


I saw your quote in somebody's sig and just had to check it out for myself. Just...daaaaamn.


----------



## Big Fitz

Webrunner said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Provocateur said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, feminism,  bra burning, affirmative action.  Liberal endeavors that wreaked havoc on our society.
> 
> Made woman feel inadequate to stay home with her kids and help with homework.  Forced men to give up their positions so that the woman fleeing the homes could have their "shot" in the workplace.
> 
> It's fabulous.  Kids are living in chaos.
> 
> But, of course, all libs need is a little more money to make it all better, right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You forget there are more minorities and women that make up this country than people who share your outdated opinions about people deciding for them selves what their lives should be.
> 
> Its chaos for you when people share the same rights as you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I saw your quote in somebody's sig and just had to check it out for myself. Just...daaaaamn.
Click to expand...

Yes indeedie.  Truthiepoo is our one woman trainwreck of truthiness mangling prowess and badassitude.

I'm waiting for the day she contradicts herself in the same sentance.


----------



## Charles_Main

Truthmatters said:


> Provocateur said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> Parents working longer hours AND for less money plays no part whatsoever right? el oh el. Thank big biz for that. The schools can educate but cannot raise children.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, feminism,  bra burning, affirmative action.  Liberal endeavors that wreaked havoc on our society.
> 
> Made woman feel inadequate to stay home with her kids and help with homework.  Forced men to give up their positions so that the woman fleeing the homes could have their "shot" in the workplace.
> 
> It's fabulous.  Kids are living in chaos.
> 
> But, of course, all libs need is a little more money to make it all better, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *You forget there are more minorities and women that make up this country than people who share your outdated opinions about people deciding for them selves what their lives should be.
> *
> Its chaos for you when people share the same rights as you
Click to expand...


wholly shit did you really just say that


----------



## jmz

Got lost. And now I'm reading type from people shouting/ Large type at each other.
Oh, topic?  Tea Party tries to rewrite history?
Everyone rewrites history.   It is in our nature.  Belief in ourselves, in our parents, in our country, in our religion.  Nobody wants a crack to appear, it might shatter us.  God help us if "Thou shalt not kill" was just a saying and not a commandment.  
Command.  Gee, I dislike authority.  
My poor education didn't tell me much about history but I remember George Washington's face up on the wall.  Way up high, higher than the other portraits.
Does anyone know what he did before he became "General"?
Does anyone know if he was ever a grunt or was he just automatically an officer?
Like McCain, Bush, Roosevelt, and half a dozen other Presidents? (Wait, McCain never made it.)
Did he come from a rich and influential family as opposed to being a poor farmer?
Does anyone know that revolutionary soldiers were promised land as payment for joining the army?
Does anyone know that the land promised was land the British didn't want colonists to have because it still "belonged" to native america tribes? 
Oh, who cares, take the land, it's not like it was civilized - inhabited - farmed or industrialized.  
I'm gonna take what I want.  I don't care about you.  None of you.
"Thou shalt not kill" - I'll kill who I want to get what I want.
George Washington was a land surveyor.  He surveyed land and took the cream of the crop as his when it belonged to no one (Indians are nomads, nobodies - people who recognized their land and fellow animals as "brothers")  Georgie boy made money surveying land the British said belonged to the native americas.   Remove the British and Georgie cashed in.  
Georgie was great.  Georgie the Great.  Take from others and make yourself Great.  I want to be one the Haves and kill the have nots - the nobodies.

But, maybe I'm just making up my own history.
The rich are rich.
The poor are poor.
And some people will always take from others. 
Actually most people will take from others or at least the ones in the history books do (did).  The ones not in history books are just dirt like what you are standing on. Forgotten masses who did what the Generals told them and fell in the fields while some guy on the side line wraps poetry about the bombs bursting in air (or in the guts of grunts).  
It's all fun and games until the cops shoot you after an exhilarating chase.
So whose gonna shoot me?
Anyone. . . Anyone?
Bueller. . . Bueller?


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

Truthmatters said:


> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You forget there are more minorities and women that make up this country than people who share your outdated opinions about people deciding for them selves what their lives should be.
> 
> Its chaos for you when people share the same rights as you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you really type that, is that what you meant to type?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> YES I DID!
> 
> 
> Now realise that it says YOUR outdated opinions.
> 
> 
> I know you will continue to LIE about what I said but it was in response to a guy who did think people have the right to deside for themselves.
> 
> 
> Your dishonesty doesnt make you right it just makes you dishonest.
Click to expand...




I forgot about this gem by you TM.

Telling me that the idea that "people deciding for themselves what their lives should be" is outdated


----------

